# Time travel



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Got nothing to do.... found some old old ads for household stuff. Some of these are still in business.

I like to go back in time sometimes. I like "Old School".









:rolling:

A ration book. For some time after WW2 and Independence, we had food rationing. Then we built dams and things got a lot better.









Notice, the phone number has only 4 digits!!!

















We all had toys like this cheapo plastic thing... political correctness now frowns upon cap guns. Oh well... we got real ones now.









I remember this washing powder.... think they are out of business.









Lipton... still around, thank Allah. I have it every day.









Pakola... still around. Better than Coke.









Looks a bit unsafe. But I've seen older... they open up and you put red hot coals inside.









Old dial phone. Do they even exist any more?









Transistor Radio... the height of home entertainment!









I used to play a lot with these:









New airline makes aviation history. Now they're best known for losing your bags ...









Fire Brigade!









5 Rupee note (it sez Bank of India, but it's a Pakistani Rupee). It's got a pic of whats-his-name on it... Queen's daddy. You can buy a car with one of these... 5 Rupees back then went a loooong way.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Prime Minister selling Pepsi in the 80s....


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm enjoying your perspective from a part of the world I know precious little about ... your sense of humor too. * :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I got a laugh out of you being the remote. I used to have to go outside and turn the antenna to get the tv to come in clear. We either got Champaign, Chicago Illinois or Indianapolis Indiana. All three within 100 miles of us. One of my parents would come to the window closest to the tv tower and tell me when it was clear. Sometimes I would just get back in the house and it would go out of focus. 
Back then we watched the whole half hour show, and the commercials would be at the end. Now with we can record multiple shows with the push of a button and then watch the shows fast forwarding through the commercials. We have the cheapest package available, which has Walt Disney shows for the kids. 
There is also a lot of old shows and a western channel I love the western shows, they had perfected the 6 shooter to not only be accurate the length of a football field, these 6 shooters also had enough shells to get the bad guy. 
The Lone Ranger (Clayton Moore) made an appearance at the mall in Lafayette. You betcha I went


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m a lot slow on sense of humor in texting as I have proven by showing my A##. I get there, just a little lapsed time.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

We had black and white TV ,,, that too just one channel... up to the late 70s.

And way way back, I remember something like Tuesdays were a TV-holiday. No TV transmitted on Tuesdays... turn your TV on all you want.. you get squat. So you went out to eat instead and tried to make a night out of it.

This was the test card they showed before TV started with a 2 minute Koran recitation and then a nice cartoon... at around 5 - 5:30.

Notice the theme music. It was called "The Constipation Tune".






When TV went color, we got this:






But same Constipation tune.



> We either got Champaign, Chicago Illinois or Indianapolis Indiana.


In Karachi, we got some Arab TV channels (very weak signal with lots of snow) if you had a high enough antenna and a booster. Those who didn't have booster used to tie pots and frying pans to their antenna. They swore it worked but I don't think so.

A few times a year weather was good enough for me to watch Soviet Union TV..... it was .. an experience.... 24 hours of watching people walk from point A to Point B. That is all they showed. Some would run in a park once in a while but that was it.

At least the Arabs showed nice American content.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Im blessed with an old soul. I looked long and hard for a truck that was manual, with crank down windows and manual locks. I just finished restoring my grandmothers bicycle she rod in her early 30's. I have a picture of her when she first got it and now when shes 90. I have more vintage things than I do modern/new.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. This was a great invention. It was a adventure when they would get ready to mow. Fill it with gas and then try to find the pull rope. Finally the moment of truth, would it start


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This older farmer came in the store one day a said he needed to talk to all of us. He said a person who worked in the agriculture industry contacted him about the hay he was feeding his cows. Of course we all said %#%#% what’s wrong with your hay. He then tells us he started making round bales, and the person from the agriculture office said the cows needed a SQUARE meal‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. I remember these. Have you ever noticed we buy the latest and greatest to make our lives easier, but in my mind we make it easier, but to me it only frees time up to multi task. We buy a bigger mower to get it done quicker, but instead of using our free time we do another chore because due to the latest and greatest we can do it quicker. I'm guilty of this myself.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Is that a washing machine?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You bet You could wash the clothes, then run them through the ringer to squeeze the water out. Then someone had to go outside and hang them on a clothesline. Even in the winter‍♂ I think that’s where the term freeze dried started‍♂ Also the term “ I feel like Ive been run through a ringer which usually meant the were extremely tired.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tag said:


> 821C49B6-528B-4218-AA3D-874C35A5F30A.jpeg. I remember these. Have you ever noticed we buy the latest and greatest to make our lives easier, but in my mind we make it easier, but to me it only frees time up to multi task. We buy a bigger mower to get it done quicker, but instead of using our free time we do another chore because due to the latest and greatest we can do it quicker. I'm guilty of this myself.


My mom used one of these when I was a kid. We had a small shed behind the house called the wash house. This is where we did the laundry. My job was to carry the water from the pump to the washing machine. You filled the machine with water, added soap and clothes, let them agitate for awhile then ran them through the wringer into the rinse tub, ran them through the wringer again before hanging on the clothes line. Then the washing machine and rinse tub were drained through a hose and the machine was filled again and the whole process was started again. It took almost all day to do laundry. The next day was ironing day.

My little brother got his arm caught in the wringer one time. There is a release to use in case this happened but my brother didn't think about it. The wringer rollers were spinning on his arm until my mom hit the release. His arm was bruised and looked like a serious rug burn but didn't really do any damage.

When I was a kid when people would get upset or agitated somebody would say don't get your tit in a wringer.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Did it work? Did it leave clothes clean or it did like three-quarters kinda clean?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes they worked fine. Soap water and and rub the clothes together. I actually don’t remember the rinse part of it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. A friend had a small version of this bike, so naturally I had to try to ride this????‍♂ Thing. If you know what a face plant is, then you know how my ride went


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I know of this one... it was called a *Penny Farthing*, correct?

No gears, no chain. That's why that wheel is so large.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Sean Khan said:


> I know of this one... it was called a *Penny Farthing*, correct?
> 
> No gears, no chain. That's why that wheel is so large.


*Yes, direct drive, the original fixed gear.*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When we used to play baseball in our neighbors yard we never knew just how long the game would last. It wasn’t if, it was when someone would get upset. Almost always one person had the ball and the others had the bats. And naturally the owner of the property called it off several times. I’m glad I never got upset over any games or competitions. If one of us got hurt we would go tell our parents and they would take care of it. No lawyers or police.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I too appreciate the simpler things and simpler times. I still use one of these to cut the grass in the front yard.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh we use those. Simple and they work just fine.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This post got me to thinking ‍♂ Personally I prefer to purchase my slingshots from PocketPredator, but I can see where crafting your own would be extremely rewarding. I feel today most people want instant gratification, but making your own is several steps of gratitude. I’m glad you all share your beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Ahhhhh the good ole days, vinyl records. They Also had albums, which I purchased only my favorite singers. Buying some albums was like buying a cookbook. One or two good recipes and the rest were ????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I often find myself pondering on how our grand and great grandparents built things.

No power tools NO AIR CONDITIONING! If they wanted a board they took a saw and cut down a tree pulled it to were they wanted it by mules or horses. Then they had to take care of the animals. Flat head screws are a joke now. we have air nailers they had iron spike nails and a hammer not to mention carpel tunnel and arthritis with out pain meds.

They hand wrote letters with weeks in between hearing from a girlfriend or family member.

Do you remember television commercials. Having to home when the the street lights came on. drinking fro the garden hose

I have my grand mothers bicycle and that beautiful beast is in the heavy weight category. Every thing on it is steel. I like to think of her riding it on dirt and long gravel country roads.

Are we as modern humans making ourselves less patient( the need for instant gratification) and weaker as an animal? Smarter is not always better.

Thanks for listing to my rant.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent post NSFC


----------

